# mini landscape rocks - how many kg?



## hellohefalump (15 Nov 2008)

How many kilos of mini landscape rocks would I need for a 2.5 gal tank (the 12*8*8 aquaessentials are doing) if I'm doing an iwagumi type scape like this one: 





I've never done a nano before...


----------



## PM (15 Nov 2008)

1 or 2, I'd get two or three so that you have a good selection


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Nov 2008)

You may also need to smash them up a little.


----------



## hellohefalump (15 Nov 2008)

thanks guys, do I smash them with a hammer?


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Nov 2008)

hellohefalump said:
			
		

> thanks guys, do I smash them with a hammer?



and a bolster or chisel


----------

